#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4014/11: Κατάταξη αυθαιρέτου στο δελτίο δομικής τρωτότητας

## maximos75

Συνάδελφοι μετατροπή εξώστη σε δωμάτιο και δημιουργίας ενός μικρού WC  (1Χ1) εν προβόλω, υπάγεται λογικά σε κατηγορία δομικής τρωτότητας 1  σύμφωνα με τα δεδομένα του ΤΕΕ ή είναι στην ευχέρεια μας να πάμε και σε  κατηγορία 2 ? Αναφέρομαι σε αυτοτελή οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία.

ΥΓ. Θα πρέπει να αναμένουμε τυχόν νέες διευκρινήσεις από το ΤΕΕ σχετικά με τα δελτία αυτά ή μένουμε σε αυτά που έχει ήδη επίσημα ανακοινώσει ? Έχει ακουστεί κάτι νεότερο ?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Xάρης

Ακόμα για σχέδιο ΤΟΤΕΕ γνωρίζω και όχι οριστική ΤΟΤΕΕ που δημοσιεύθηκε σε ΦΕΚ.

Για την μετατροπή του εξώστη σε χώρο κύριας ή βοηθητικής χρήσης εφαρμόζεις το ΔΕΔΟΤΑ 1.

----------

